# Which polish for dull bonnet on Hymer (FIAT)



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,
the bonnet and above the windscreen on my Hymer B644 has gone very dull. It is an A class and has a fibreglass bonnet. What polish should I(or should I not) use to get it shiny again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya;

Asked a very similar question just the other day :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-660336.html#660336

Pete


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

i have just used the Maguires 3 stage system Stage 1. Paint Cleaner, Stage 2. Polish Stage 3. Wax.
It does take a bit of work but I have found the finish really good, the front of ours was very dull, it now looks like new, it was all good excercise I told myself, polish on, polish off, polish on, polish off etc etc.

Cheers.  Still Smiling.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Meguires and Autoglym both do good restoration polishes


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you people.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Power mop with some FINE T cut is the cheapest, then a good quality polish.

Peter


----------

